# [GEN] Dog attack horrifies Myk - RoxReview.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.roxreview.com/WebApp/appmanager/JRC/Weekly%3B!-986604735%3F_nfpb%3Dtrue%26_pageLabel%3Dpg_wk_article%26r21.pgpath%3D%252FROX%252FNews%26r21.content%3D%252FROX%252FNews%252FTopStoryList_Story_1978074&cid=0&ei=lT8fSNGvF4nwygT6-vmlDg&usg=AFrqEzcVIWeHeGAKjV_Kv1Eqj-G_qG98hw"><b>Dog attack</b> horrifies Myk</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>RoxReview.com, PA -</font> <nobr>Apr 30, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Bernard J. Scally A brutal attack on a dog during the day surprised many residents in Manayunk last week. According to reports, an elderly Russian woman <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

